# Celebrity Speaks Out For Fibromyalgia



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

*Celebrity Speaks Out For Fibromyalgia* ==================Larry Wilcox (Jon Baker of CHiPs the motorcycle cop show) has teamed up with Fibrohugs to assist in spreading the word of Fibromyalgia. This man is every bit the compassionate person he's always portrayed in his movies and television career. Larry has a vast amount of contacts and what we will do is educate him in regards to Fibromyalgia so that he can represent the Fibro Community in the best possible manner. I stress that although he has teamed up with us, he is representing the entire Fibromyalgia Community so please pass this on to any and all places and people that could benefit by this. Please email him his request above. Thanks.Here is his request:


> quotelease help meto help you!I have teamed up with Fibrohugs because I believe in Ken's mission. Together we can make a difference and with your help we can further put the word "Fibromyalgia" in the forefront of people's thoughts.Awareness and Knowledge is what we have set out to do and together we will accomplish this. I have the ability to help you with Awareness but I need you to supply me with the knowledge.I want to know what you are dealing with. Please email me a paragraph or two regarding the two most bothersome aspects of your Fibromyalgia. Email to wilcox###fibrohugs.com


Go here to learn more about him, and what his goals are in working as an advocate for Fibromyalgia: http://www.fibrohugs.com./promotion/sp/sp.php


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2003)

Appreciate the info, MM.... thanx much!


----------

